# intermountain ho bnsf es44ac ?.?.?



## ExclusiveHO (Jul 10, 2011)

Can someone give me some feedback, pros and cons on the intermountain ho bnsf es44ac.... They seem to be one of the only dcc ho model let's who still offer the red and silver old school war bonnet on the Santa Fe... Thanks


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

Here is what I found. I generally like his reviews because you can see the engine operate.


----------



## ExclusiveHO (Jul 10, 2011)

Yea I saw that one too tra looks and sounds great I think I might be picking that one up soon


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

*Intermountain = great price*

I have many Athearn Intermountain Kato and a few MTH and BWL
I think for the price detail reliability makes them a big winner. Ive not had to work on mine so i can't tell you has to how hard they are to work on or there customer service cause ive had no issues. 

I think for the price the value of product and quality of product makes them a big winner in my book. One of the big plus for me on intermountain is that they are committed to HO scale. I wish Kato or BWL would make more modern HO stuff intermountain cars and engines are awesome in my book..


----------



## ExclusiveHO (Jul 10, 2011)

Grbauc said:


> I have many Athearn Intermountain Kato and a few MTH and BWL
> I think for the price detail reliability makes them a big winner. Ive not had to work on mine so i can't tell you has to how hard they are to work on or there customer service cause ive had no issues.
> 
> I think for the price the value of product and quality of product makes them a big winner in my book. One of the big plus for me on intermountain is that they are committed to HO scale. I wish Kato or BWL would make more modern HO stuff intermountain cars and engines are awesome in my book..


Placed my order today ill have pics and my own reviews this week:thumbsup:


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

*congrats*

Nice awesome...
I like the Gevo's a lot. My favorite is a SD70ACE its the best looking of all modern large freight locomotives. 

Athearn has A ready to run AC4400 but not a ES44AC but has announced that they will be taking there tower55 molds and finally using them there updating them putting a Athearn motor in them and releasing them this june. 5 years or so after they bought the molds from Overland funny what took them so long.....:laugh:

What Flag did you order your Engine under? BNSF?


----------



## ExclusiveHO (Jul 10, 2011)

Grbauc said:


> Nice awesome...
> I like the Gevo's a lot. My favorite is a SD70ACE its the best looking of all modern large freight locomotives.
> 
> Athearn has A ready to run AC4400 but not a ES44AC but has announced that they will be taking there tower55 molds and finally using them there updating them putting a Athearn moter in them and releasing them this june. 5 years or so after they bought the molds from Overland funny what took them so long.....:laugh:
> ...


Yea my personal favorite is the gevo and I got mine under the original Santa Fe flag,red and silver war bonnet, I'm a BIG Santa Fe fan


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

*SD75m SD75i*

Yea im selling several on ebay warbonnet and one in are forums here for forum people only. There not gevo's though..


----------



## ExclusiveHO (Jul 10, 2011)

Grbauc said:


> Yea im selling several on ebay warbonnet and one in are forums here for forum people only. There not gevo's though..


Shoot me some links..


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

*here ya go*

Here is the ebay link
http://www.ebay.com/sch/grbauc/m.html?item=230905626626&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


Here is the one on are forum here for members
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=15775


----------

